# Poret Foam Group Buy



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am going to purchase some Poret foam off the swiss tropicals website. this foam is engineered in Germany and comes highly recommended. the shipping is a flat $10 which is great but the more that we can divide that down, the more we can be spending on foam vs shipping. i'd like to order the foam this weekend (12/5) so i'll have it when i set the 125 back up.

Dr Stephan Tanner is the owner of Swiss Tripicals and has answered every email I have sent him as i was debating on what to buy as to how i plan to use the foam. So feel free to ask your questions. Also check out his fish room and use of the foam.

if memory serves me right, this foam sold at the discus auction very quickly and for just under Dr Tanner's pricing.

please let me know if you're interested as i'll handle all arrangements and payment thru paypal but I must insist on payment prior to ordering due to being burned in the past on a group buy.

pick up will be at my office in Richardson (75 @ Campbell) or at my home in S Irving (off Beltline north of 30 and south of 183)

www.swisstropicals.com


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd be interesting depending on prices, and how many people want to buy. I have to watch my money this month.(car gets out of the shop, and just got a 40 inch 1080 hdtv with the help of my family. and got to make a car payment).


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is a link to Discus Hans he sells the foam here in the US.

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?74000-tank-divider

Hans info is on the post.

D'Wyatt


----------



## Travis_Conklin (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you ever order the foam and what kinds did you get. I was interested in the 1" black sheets. Did you get any of that?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I haven't ordered yet


----------

